# Post up pictures of your Tran Cat SVT



## finaddiction

There are getting to be more and more Tran Cat SVT's showing up in threads and I know Tran Boats is producing a lot of them. It would be great to have a thread with pictures of all of the SVT's, 200, 220 and 240 models. So, post up a picture and let us know how you have it equipped. This is your chance to show your pride of ownership and brag on your sled. Not only that, lets include a poll to keep track of who has what. This should be fun.


----------



## Number_Five

200SVT 14" Riser, leaning post, 8' PP, HDS-5, wading ladder and a 175 V-Max HPDI

Five


----------



## boltmaster

sad_smilessad_smilesWhaaaa, BabyCats want to to play toooo....whaaaasad_smilessad_smilessad_smiles


----------



## Copano/Aransas

boltmaster said:


> sad_smilessad_smilesWhaaaa, BabyCats want to to play toooo....whaaaasad_smilessad_smilessad_smiles


If i make a thread for Shallow Sport boats you can post there if that makes you feel better:slimer:

Nice boats the SVT's that is.


----------



## crey

24 svt


----------



## Number_Five

Crey....I have the exact same picture of my boat in that parking lot! Hard not to finish lunch and see the new sled on your truck and not take a picture. 

I think that's pretty funny!

Five


----------



## Po Boy

Yamaha F150, 8ft Power Pole, Garmin 541, Lenco Trim Tabs, and last but not least, K Top to keep me cooler on these hot days.


----------



## Number_Five

boltmaster said:


> sad_smilessad_smilesWhaaaa, BabyCats want to to play toooo....whaaaasad_smilessad_smilessad_smiles


Man Fin...you shoulda let all the Tran Cats play! The Baby Cat is identical in every way to the SVT, just a little smaller 

Nice ride PoBoy, love that color!

Five


----------



## finaddiction

To all of the Baby Cat owners, I sincerely apologize for not including you in this poll. The Baby Cat is the grass roots for the SVT line and should be included. Does anyone know of a way that I can add Baby Cat to the poll? If so, let me know and I will make the modification.

fin


----------



## Number_Five

finaddiction said:


> To all of the Baby Cat owners, I sincerely apologize for not including you in this poll. The Baby Cat is the grass roots for the SVT line and should be included. Does anyone know of a way that I can add Baby Cat to the poll? If so, let me know and I will make the modification.
> 
> fin


They are the original hull design for the SVT right?

I wish I did...is there a manage thread option that you could update the poll with?

Five


----------



## boltmaster

Crey, what does that 24 draft in the stern? Looks real shallow from your pic...impressive. Nice rig


----------



## boltmaster

Hey five, I don't think it can be modified now.......plus we don't want to hurt the feelings of those poor shallow sport boys like mr copano...LOL :slimer::slimer:


----------



## Number_Five

boltmaster said:


> Hey five, I don't think it can be modified now.......plus we don't want to hurt the feelings of those poor shallow sport boys like mr copano...LOL :slimer::slimer:


I wouldn't mess with the Baby Cat crew...they're like a small armada!

Fin, I wonder if you could change the title of the thread to whatever you want?

Five


----------



## CapnPerk

*20 SVT / Yamaha 200 S.H.O.*

Bought the boat new in 2010 and went to work on it. Two Garmins, a 498 and a 2010 Color unit, Kenwood/JL audio/MB Quart sound system, poling platform, onboard battery charger, Lenco trim tabs and ten Lumitec LEDs that light up the entire boat. PowerPole/Talon is next.

Capt. Keith Perkins
"MARINE ELECTRONICS INSTALLATIONS"
713-818-0569


----------



## finaddiction

CapnPerk, you have one tricked out SVT there! I guess all of the electronics provide you with a floating advertisement for your business.


----------



## boltmaster

Very nice captnperk!


----------



## 99trancat

*99 Trancat*

This is a picture of my 1999 18 ft TRANCAT. First of the Mohicans. Boat is tuff as nails. Boat has a 150 Etec. This is the older model that kind of looks like the Flats Cat on bottom. Boat runs 50 mph with a three blade. I have a four blade 16p on now and it runs 46 pmh loaded down. I love this boat. Ive never been on an SVT but if I purchased a new one it would be a 20 SVT with a 200 Etec. I imagine the SVTs cut through the chop a little better.


----------



## Hoover

Here is 24 SVT and baby cat. 

On the 24 it's got

Yeti coolers 
I pilot trolling motor
Dual battery chargers
6 -6 1/2 wet sounds speaker
1 - 12 wet sounds sub
2 - wet sounds amps
Dual 10' blade power poles 
Under water lights
Led lights in every box


----------



## InfamousJ

boltmaster said:


> sad_smilessad_smilesWhaaaa, BabyCats want to to play toooo....whaaaasad_smilessad_smilessad_smiles


Show your Desperado


----------



## Number_Five

Dang seaweed! You have a flat screen and a sink in that thing too! LOL!

Five


----------



## boltmaster

Seaweed that is one fine 24'.........gotta say i like your color choice on the baby cat too

you guys are making me think about adding a big brother to the stable


----------



## Number_Five

Why don't you post a pic of that Baby BoltMaster? I'm sure you have one or two you'd like to share.

Five


----------



## Copano/Aransas

Number_Five said:


> Dang seaweed! You have a flat screen and a sink in that thing too! LOL!
> 
> Five


Dang that tops Mr. bolt's, i did't think i would see that.:biggrin: Also a bigger boat would help you in the bay when it's windy. Wait did i say when it's windy, i meant it's windy all the time LOL.


----------



## Number_Five

Copano/Aransas said:


> Dang that tops Mr. bolt's, i did't think i would see that.:biggrin: Also a bigger boat would help you in the bay when it's windy. Wait did i say when it's windy, i meant it's windy all the time LOL.


You didn't know about the protective halo around Tran boats that prevents any wind from ruining your day...other than a cooling breeze in the summer that is! :biggrin:

Donny doesn't charge anything extra for that either! :texasflag

Five


----------



## sags

Guys I can't seem to get the pictures to upload if one of you will tell me how I will try and get them up thanks


----------



## pipeliner345

click on post reply...NOT! quick reply...........then click on the paperclip,,,,then browse for your photo......then click the upload button wait on it to complete then just click on submit.


----------



## boltmaster

Hahaha!too funny five......leave poor mr copano alone ... He must be getting jealous and ready to unload that clunky old SS he has for a tran.....at least it looks like that because of all the time he spends camping out and poaching on TRAN threads.....lol


----------



## Number_Five

Sags...don't forget that there is a size limit on your pics. You may have to resize before they can be uploaded, but Pipeliner is correct in his instructions.

Bolt I just thought he should get an idea of what it's like to own a Tran boat! 


Five


----------



## sags

OK lets try this here she is


----------



## finaddiction

sags, very nice boat. Do you have the standard front deck layout? In the pictures, the front deck looks shorter. Maybe it's just my tired eyes.

fin


----------



## Number_Five

Nice ride Sags! These boats are so gorgeous to my eyes.

Glad to see you got your pics up!

Five


----------



## sags

Fin, yes that is the standard deck up front, no the best pictures but anyway she still has a trolling motor and the flip flop seat in the back where the ice chest is sitting now to be put on then she should be finished. Coming out of a v hull lets just say the pucker factor was up yesterday when we took her out and ran a few places my son takes his 18' shoalwater flats LOL but did get her to 54 still learning the boat but so far really impressed and a happy camper. A big thanks to Donny and them and also Rockport marine for getting her done


----------



## Fishng

*20' svt*

20' SVT, raised console, T Top, 175HP Suzi, Jack Plate, GPS Trolling Motor, Trim tabs, Talon, HDS 8, Sonic Hub.
Love it. Great running boat.


----------



## finaddiction

Fishng, very nice pics of your SVT! Your riser extends past your leaning post, what's under the hatch?

fin


----------



## Fishng

*Under the raised platform*

Under the raised platform.
From bow to stern. Gas tank, storage (four ammo boxes port, two pro air & recirculator on stb), baitwell behind the leaning post (14' x 14" by 42"), about 35 gallons.


----------



## airboat2314

*nice*

Good looking ride fishing


----------



## fjperales

what kinda numbers do u see with the 175 suzuki


----------



## Fishng

*Numbers*

It's not about speed with a cat tunnel hull. It's about stability at rest, shallow running and hole shot. But, since you asked.....................
My numbers with the 175 Suzi are: 18" high cup prop(calculates to a 20" pitch prop), cruise 4200 RPM, 31 MPH by GPS. Top end, 41 MPH at 5900 RPM.
Another SVT I'm familiar with, with a raised platform, without a TTop is running a 19" pitch high cup prop, he can get 43 MPH in smooth water.
The Suzi engine is by far the quietest engine I am familiar with.
AND it is stingy with the gas.


----------



## sags

*Deck space*

Fin you were asking about the deck in front here's a different angle hope it helps

5 were you in Rockport this weekend thought I saw a boat like yours on the water???


----------



## justletmein

I'll never understand why I click on these threads, always makes me want something I can't afford. Some seriously nice boats in this thread. In for more pics.


----------



## CLKELLEY78

*Pricing*

Can someone give me an idea the cost on the SVT 220 & 240? I have seen a few of these in Rockport was just wanting a idea of how much I am willing to throw down to get one of these rigs... Rockport Marine has a few on line , but no prices are listed. Just a ball park w/ out all the extras if yall don't mind.


----------



## Number_Five

sags said:


> Fin you were asking about the deck in front here's a different angle hope it helps
> 
> 5 were you in Rockport this weekend thought I saw a boat like yours on the water???


Hey Sags, nope not me this weekend I will be this week!

Five


----------



## sags

OK no problem we will be down all week also, should be fishing a couple of days mid week, and the kids this weekend if you see us stop by and say hi


----------



## boltmaster

*i call her "catlover"*

baby cat pix


----------



## finaddiction

CLKELLEY, These boats are customized to the owners specifications. I seriously doubt anyone knows what the basic package, if there is such a thing, would cost. The motor selection alone will make a substantial difference in price. Your best bet is to call Tran (361-972-6629) and talk with Donnie. He is the only one that could give you a price that would make any sense.


----------



## finaddiction

boltmaster, that is a very nice looking BC! Comparing the in the water pics to the one on the trailer, it doesn't look like it drafts much at all. Very sweet ride and your pride of ownership shows. Good job!


----------



## CLKELLEY78

Emailed Donnie and w/ 250HP stanard is 49K plus ttl.. So looking at almost 60K with all the extras.. I little too rich for my blood! I paid 47K for my truck and I drive it everyday , but have a hard time for a few times per month use... Maybe I'll find one someone is willing to sell if they get into a bind.


----------



## sags

Bolt, good looking BC there for sure, will see you around Rockport for sure to small of a town to hide all the cats in LOL


----------



## boltmaster

:rotfl:For sure Sags, maybe all us Tran owning Rockport lovers should get together and organized a little tournament, with lots of room for cheating. Biggest liar wins!:rotfl:


----------



## Number_Five

I'll be there in ten minutes...what do I win? :biggrin: :birthday2


----------



## sags

I'm big and a heck of a story teller, (not a liar so say LOL) but that fish is 29" before she was put on ice HAHAHA see y'all on the water sometime, and your right we should get together sometime for sure


----------



## Number_Five

What we need is someone with a 220 to join us, then we'd have all the SVT sizes at the meet up!

Five


----------



## finaddiction

There hasn't been any updates since early June. I know there are more SVT's out there. We are interested in all models Baby Cat, 200, 220 and 240. There have also been some new SVT's delivered. F N G, are you out there? We need pictures and info from everyone that hasn't posted yet. Thanks!

fin


----------



## F N G

*220 svt*

220 SVT with 175 Suzuki, Pushed it hard this past weekend, handled like a champ.


----------



## Okiebug

Nice looking rig, still a month out on mine.


----------



## ATX 4x4

SWEET boat FNG! Or in the words of Joe Dirt, "Daaaaang!"


----------



## finaddiction

F N G, very nice looking SVT. Interesting cooler rack set up on the riser. I've never seen one with fixed backs for both the front and rear facing coolers. That is a very cool idea. Thanks for sharing the pic!

fin


----------



## F N G

Thanks, not much of a fan for the leaning posts, I like the easy access to the cooler and be able to cruise with an adult beverage while seated. Still working with Tran to move the seat back a little for more standing room and reconfigure the back rest to the frame. Passengers love this back seat. They build-em like you want-em. As for the naysayers on the 175 it pushes this boat over 40 and I haven't had time to find the sweet spot. I was really surprised at how nimble this boat is for the size, turns great, backs up great, pushed it hard in 3-5's over the weekend, drains very fast.


----------



## finaddiction

F N G, thanks for posting up your experience in 3-5's. Must of taken some over the bow to test the SVT's draining ability. I am looking for a boat that will run the shallows but has enough bow to take me to the jetties and beyond. Therefore I am very interested in hearing how it performed beyond the jetties. I have been told that some of the cat hulls that just eat up the rough bays and are great shallow runners don't perform real well in swells. They run very flat and the nose digs into the swell. 3-5's are pretty rough and not something I would go out in but, in your experience, how would this hull perform in 1-3's and 2-4's? Thanks!

fin


----------



## F N G

Yes I would like to know too, really rough, most of the water came in during the slow break in period especially running through the jetty (Most dangerous catch). Knowing how well it drained provided a boost in confidence that this boat can take it.  Second day ran pretty hard and took a butt whoopin but I have had the same experience in v-hulls in this type of sea. Once we could run hard we didn't pick up much water, just some cross spray and occasional cat sneeze. There were times it looked like we would take one over and nothing happened the bow came up and kept pushing. This boat really suits my needs, can run off shore and run skinny. Will spend more time in the bay this weekend getting to know the boat's capabilities. Just hope I can have a chance to run it in smooth water.


----------



## Trouthunter

Working with Donnie now on a new 24' SVT with 225 SHO...been a while since I did this...chit has gotten expensive. LOL!

I like the Viper Red color.

TH


----------



## blackmagic

Trouthunter said:


> Working with Donnie now on a new 24' SVT with 225 SHO...been a while since I did this...chit has gotten expensive. LOL!
> 
> I like the Viper Red color.
> 
> TH


 post pics when she's done!


----------



## F N G

Hey Trout Hunter:

It does get expensive with the add ons, I resisted the temptation for big horse power and I am glad I did, very seldom would I ever need to go 50 and if the situation occured I would just leave the dock 10 min earlier! The base boat is not that much more expensive than the production boats out there and the resale down the road is second to none. The 22 is a big boat just 21 inches shorter than the 24. You really need them put side by side to see the difference. Less towing weight, less HP, less fuel etc. Have fun with your shopping, it was a great experience for me dealing with Donny, Frank and the gang.


----------



## Trouthunter

There is a 22' next to a 24' in the finishing shop now side by side; I need the 24' 

Yea I was sold not long into the demo ride with Donny especially when I made a hard turn to port into the hard east wind and no one got wet. Not to mention getting up in a place where I've always had to idle out of with the motor jacked up really high.

The base price is good but what we have on the boat is what we want and I like to get the big things out of the way at the start. I can add other things along the way.

We have:

Raised platform with the console 6" higher than normal since my son and I are both 6' 5" tall.

Stereo, speakers, power pole, LED lights in every compartment and on the deck as well as below the water line on the transom. Flush mounted Ritchie compass, Garmin Map/Sounder, power pole and other goodies.

I can't wait lol.

TH


----------



## Durtjunkee

sounds legit!


----------



## Okiebug

What are the color schemes on the 220 and 240 currently in rigging?


----------



## finaddiction

Trouthunter, sounds real nice! Did you go with the Viper red? What's the delivery date? Last time I talked with Donnie, he was saying 3 months. They are cranking these SVT's out. When I visited awhile back, Donnie said they very rarely receive an order for anything other than SVT's.

fin


----------



## finaddiction

Okiebug, I wonder why you are interested?  Didn't I read somewhere that you waiting on a 220 SVT to be delivered this summer? It's got to be a great feeling knowing its coming, but also a killer waiting. What color scheme did you order and how are you having it rigged?

fin


----------



## Okiebug

Sea foam green over light grey with Suzuki 200, no riser and pretty basic. Marine radio, trolling motor, Garmin 540s, live well, power pole. Very eager!


----------



## finaddiction

Okiebug, that's not basic. Basic is boat, motor and trailer.  You have it nicely appointed. Anything else can be added along the way. Do you have a delivery date?

fin


----------



## Trouthunter

Okiebug they have a color swatch just like a paint store lol. You pick the color scheme or you just get a white boat. Oh and I live in El Campo 

Fin we want to pay 20% down and won't be able to do that until January (Wife ). Donny said he's at 10 weeks building time so I hope to have it for some good early spring fishing. Yes it will be the Viper Red...we like that color. This will really be my son's first boat (well he says it is anyway) I'm just helping with down payment and stuff.

Every boat out of the mold and being built right now is an SVT lol. There is a really sweet 22 in yellow being rigged now; sweet looking boat. Didn't see any in the Sea Foam but it's a pretty color.

TH


----------



## Okiebug

Mine is not due until the end of July. July 24 will be 17 weeks.

I got the dark green (sea weed, not sea foam) and light grey to match the new truck.

I will not be in El Campo until next year.


----------



## Trouthunter

Sounds like a pretty boat...look me up when you get here.

TH


----------



## finaddiction

Trouthunter, having a boat built sounds like a great winter project. Just knowing that it is coming will really help brighten those grey winter days. I had to google up the Viper red color. Wow, that is one bright red. What other color(s) are you going to use?

fin


----------



## Trouthunter

Actually the Viper red is darker than the Whaler red but not maroon dark at least according to the color swatch that Donny showed me lol. There is a Baby Cat in this thread that is about the color but the swatch we looked at is just a tad darker than the Whaler red. If not we'll have a problem lol.

I like the yellow and white but my son said I had dementia. 

And yea if it weren't for my wife he'd have the deposit now. I mean we can eat beans and bread for a few months, cut off the Direct TV, get rid of our cell phones and walk to work...we'd have it made. I'm already antsy for that boat lol.

TH


----------



## Trouthunter

There is a pretty 22 for sale used at trans.

http://texasoutdoorsportsman.com/usedboats.htm

TH


----------



## finaddiction

"And yea if it weren't for my wife he'd have the deposit now. I mean we can eat beans and bread for a few months, cut off the Direct TV, get rid of our cell phones and walk to work...we'd have it made. I'm already antsy for that boat lol."

Trouthunter, I like your thinking. A mans got to have his priorities. The 22' Shamrock at Donnies, do you, or did you, have a vested interest in that boat?

fin


----------



## Trouthunter

No, we run a 24' JH but I saw the boat you're talking about while I was there. Did you see the big arse Contender in the fitting shop? Good Lord lol...biggest Contender that I've seen. 

TH


----------



## finaddiction

The Contender is Donnies boat. Last time I was there he was talking about repowering it. It is huge sitting on that trailer. What "pretty 22 for sale" were you talking about? The Shamrock was the only 22' boat listed on Tran's used boat listing.

fin


----------



## Trouthunter

http://texasoutdoorsportsman.com/usedboats.htm

It's there, but it's a 20', not a 22' my bad... green with a Honda on the back of it.

Donny told me that the Contender was a trade in for a 24' SVT in Halloween colors. Orange and black.

TH


----------



## sags

Trouthunter if you'll look at the picture of the 240 on page 3, thats the red they use I don't know if you can get a good feel of it on here but with the bone decks it will match a bright red or a darker one when put next to it. We have a reddish color truck (dodge cordova (spelling) red I think) and it matches it real close but my son's truck is a different red and it matches it also.


----------



## F N G

Trouthunter

That's going to be a hot looking rig. Lot of stuff you have that I really wanted but I had a self imposed budget I was trying to stay with. Hope to add later once I finish paying for a wedding and another about to graduate. 
I received some hard looks from a Dargel 25 HDX, I am little bias but the SVT is a much better looking boat. Any of the posted SVT owners run out of Port A?


----------



## finaddiction

We have 14 owners that have taken the poll. There are many others that have posted up on this thread that haven't taken the poll. Please do so. It will be 2cool to see the numbers once everyone enters. There are also several owners that have entered the poll but have not posted up pictures or described how their boats are rigged. Please do so. Everyone loves talking about their boats. I like seeing how each owner equips their boat. Thanks!

fin


----------



## Trouthunter

FNG thank you and all that stuff is why I can't order it until January; wife imposed budget lol...

sags that might be too bright red for my son but I like it. The swatch that I looked at and what Donny told me was that the Viper red was a bit darker than the red in the Whaler logo...that we both agreed would work. 

But thanks for the heads up and I'll mention it to Donny. 

TH


----------



## Okiebug

*Getting closer.....*

Can almost stand the wait.....


----------



## F N G

Looking Good, your almost there. I need to bring mine in for 20+hour service and some seating modifications. This is a bad to the bone boat, even with the 175 Suzuki I have run 43 with four people and gear. I have been past double yellow twice in 3-5's, surfed the rolling jetties in the evening and yet still drafts 8". This boat has amazed everyone who has ridden with me. Can't wait for the next, next, next weekend.


----------



## finaddiction

Okiebug, it's looking good. Do you have a delivery date?

F N G - It's good to hear from someone running these boats in different environments. That's exactly what I want - to be able to run the shallows and then bust the jetties and head offshore. Sounds like this hull will do it all.

fin


----------



## Okiebug

*Finally picked up the boat!*

FNG, it was nice to meet you, I ended up running around West Matagorda Bay sight seeing and did not fish much. Looking forward to finishing the break in period and posting numbers.


----------



## finaddiction

Okiebug, awesome looking rig. Looks like a lot of great memories in your future. Good job. 

fin


----------



## F N G

Nice rig Okiebug, that dark green color over the grey is really sharp. Let us know the performance numbers when you get them. It was a pleasure meeting you as well. I am really impressed with the turning ability of these boats they really grab hard.


----------



## finaddiction

These 220 and 240 SVT's are wide boats and therefore sit high on the trailers. Has anyone had any issues with shallow ramps when launching or loading?

fin


----------



## F N G

Doesn't take much water to load these boats, being a cat on the Coastline it always goes on true and simple.


----------



## finaddiction

F N G, Thanks for the reply. It's good to know they load so well because they sure seem to sit high on the trailer.


----------



## Haynie24Cat

*I Know It's A Baby Cat.... But Just Sayin'*

See Title...


----------



## 2013Shoalcat

Haynie24Cat said:


> See Title...


You have this little BC optioned out, Nice Sled!


----------



## boltmaster

Haynie24Cat said:


> See Title...


Dang! Does that BC still float........nice, very nice


----------



## finaddiction

Baby Cat pics are welcome here I would say that is one fully equipped sled there. I don't think you forgot anything when rigging. 

fin


----------



## Haynie24Cat

*Thanks for the props!!*

Thanks for the props on the sled. Yea, I really did try to rig this one out completely. I don't know if I made the aluminum guy happy or really ticked him off. But the "weight" was worth it. It hasn't really affected performance too much, although we are trying to get it propped right. Hopefully we'll have it figured out by this weekend with the trim tabs we had to put on. Thanks again!


----------



## boltmaster

Haynie24Cat said:


> Thanks for the props on the sled. Yea, I really did try to rig this one out completely. I don't know if I made the aluminum guy happy or really ticked him off. But the "weight" was worth it. It hasn't really affected performance too much, although we are trying to get it propped right. Hopefully we'll have it figured out by this weekend with the trim tabs we had to put on. Thanks again!


Took me a while to prop mine right too. Jack at crossroads propeller service can probably help you out.


----------



## Haynie24Cat

boltmaster said:


> Took me a while to prop mine right too. Jack at crossroads propeller service can probably help you out.


I may give him a call if we don't get it figured out. I'm hoping we can get it done over at rockport marine - manny and bob have done a great job so far with this boat overcoming the hurdles. If anything the only issues have been with the aluminum guy more than anything else. But I think Danny and I got it all figured out too. So for now it all appears to be good.


----------



## Durtjunkee

Any new pics of the 220 SVT? How bout numbers on a 220 SVT rigged with 250 HP?


----------



## black drom

*20svt honda bf150*

My 20svt with honda bf150, added the bob's low-water mod., as honda's pick-up is too high on the l.u. for cat-hull applications. Have since replaced the "whale-tail" with a fibertex cav. plate; much improved hole-shot and run the motor 2"-3" higher on the jackplate. However, now will need to get some lenco trim tabs to control attitude. Have so many friends and guests coming along , may have to up-grade to a 24.....


----------



## F N G

Nice rig, congrats! Trim tabs work great on these cat hulls, I use mine all the time and you will really benefit from them. The extra width of the 22's and 24's really make a difference.


----------



## finaddiction

Thought I would resurrect this thread and see if we have any new owners out there or any new information to be shared by the existing owners. 

fin


----------



## Trouthunter

Soon. 

TH


----------



## finaddiction

Trouthunter, do you have a delivery date?

fin


----------



## Trouthunter

Should be some time in late March or early April...not ordering it and giving Donny any money until January 4th 2013.

TH


----------



## finaddiction

Trying to breathe some new life into this thread. Any new Baby Cat or SVT owners or soon to be owners out there? I finally pulled the trigger and ordered a 240 SVT with a 250 SHO. She might be going into the mold this week. Its going to be viper red and bone. SAGS I tried to change the paint scheme up a little so we shouldn't have twins. It will also have a splash of classic blue. I have been discussing this boat with Donnie and Frank since last April and they have been great to work with. No pressure and very patient. Lots and lots of discussions back and forth. Its really great working with the manufacturer and customizing the boat to my needs and wants. Probably more wants than needs. No production boat here. Hope to go witness its birth next week. Wow I sound like a proud Papa to be. Oh wait, I am!


----------



## sags

No problem about the color good choice LOL. hope you see some good numbers with that SHO we we're going to go that route but went with the white motor which has been great so far. Let us have some pic's as your baby becomes a part of this world know how the wait is but well worth it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And go for it with the wants now so you don't have do add on after it's done it's easier that way and all. Keep us posted and enjoy


----------



## txfishon

*Pics*

Fin .. I am sure Donny will ask you not to place pics of "birth" on public forum... He has his reasons :wink: ! Did we have lunch with you when I was there looking at my 21LS ??

Freddy

Hoping to bring mine home this weekend !!


----------



## finaddiction

Freddy, yes we did right before Christmas. It was good meeting you and your buddy. Your boat was next in line for rigging I believe. Hope you get it this week. You posted some pictures earlier. Make sure you post some new pictures so we can all enjoy.

Gordon


----------



## fastfreddymustangs

Here's a pic of my 16' Tran Baby Cat SVT.


----------



## finaddiction

Nice Baby Cat Fastfreddy. Great memories to be made there.


----------



## fastfreddymustangs

Here's a pic of my buddies 20' SVT. Nice boat with racing seats.


----------



## Texas trout King

*Up or down*

Does that three Hundo push that boat well? What kind of top speeds?


----------



## Texas trout King

Sags is that 300 hundred good what was your top speeds


----------



## FISH HOUND 57

Not sure how to post pics but I bought a used 200 SVT back in October. A 2010 model w/ an E-Tech 200 HO. I love this boat, although the E-Tech developed a knock while fishing Rockport a couple weeks back & is now in the shop for a new power head. I'm sure glad it has the extended warranty!


----------



## sags

Trout King, sorry for the late reply been putting alittle time on the boat. The 300 pushes the boat around 54 with and OFS 19 4bld but that's not why we got it. Not having to push the motor to cruise at 45 or so is one reason and the holeshot is another.


----------



## zeke04

We are about to order a 22 and the wife and I a butting heads on color
I want grey/black she wants grey/fluorescent green
Any opinion help as this is a big purchase/decision


----------



## boltmaster

zeke04 said:


> We are about to order a 22 and the wife and I a butting heads on color
> I want grey/black she wants grey/fluorescent green
> Any opinion help as this is a big purchase/decision


Buy good sunglasses and keep the wife happy.:walkingsm


----------



## Kenner3491

IMO Grey/black but heck either way just be happy. You're getting a quality boat.


----------



## g2outfitter

I love my grey and black haynie 24 cat. Easy to clean 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FISH HOUND 57

Either way would look good IMO, just don't get white. Mine is white/navy blue & it looks great but VERY hard to keep clean.


----------



## Kenner3491

Picked up my 22 SVT from Tran Sport boats last week. I have to say I was floored when I saw it. It's everything I wanted and more. Donny and Frank made it so easy. They gave me my dream boat. I have a lot of people on 2cool to thank for their advice. This website is a great resource. Thank you! Added a few pics. My daughter took my cardboard yeti box and made her own boat!


----------



## Kenner3491

Haha well that didn't go as planned! Try again...


----------



## finaddiction

Kenner, awesome looking rig. I agree Donny and frank were very easy to deal with. Tell your daughter she looks good in her Yeti boat


----------



## Kenner3491

Thnx bro. Will do!


----------



## finaddiction

Kenner, I really like your leaning post/flip flop cooler seat. That is pretty versatile. Its the first time I've seen one designed like that. Was that your design?


----------



## sags

Hey Fin get the boat wet yet? I know she's calling your name LOL Let us know how she does after break in


----------



## finaddiction

sags, she's at Custom Marine Concepts having the electronics and aluminum installed. I've got a daughter graduating from college, moving daughters from college and a host of other fires going on right now. I told Glenn (CMC) that I was in no hurry and to work it around other priority jobs. I went by and checked it out yesterday and its coming together nicely. I will most likely be picking it up next Tuesday. I'm hoping I can get it wet soon. It will probably only be at the lake but I'll take that if thats all I got. I'll be posting some pictures when I pick her up. Thanks for asking!


----------



## Kenner3491

Thanks Fin. I wish that I could take the credit for the leaning post but I stole the idea from "Fishng". His leaning post is very similar except with handrails and brewski holders. Gives just another seating option while fishing. I was hoping it would turn out as I had planned. As always, Donny came through. FNG and Fishng helped me quite a bit through the process. I've seen some real beauties on this thread. This thread caught my eye when I was boat shopping 8 months ago. There are quite a few great ideas on these SVT's. With Tran they will go the extra mile to make you the perfect boat.


----------



## finaddiction

Fishng and F N G were resources for me during my research and build. They are great guys and very willing to share their thoughts and reasons as why they did what they did. I went back and looked at fishng's leaning post and can see some similarities but there are some differences. I think fishng has one of the best layed out consoles I've seen and thus mine is very similar. Glad to hear this thread provided assistance to you. It really helped me along the way.


----------



## Kenner3491

That's funny you should mention fishng's console layout. I closely copied his also. I like the steering controls on the left. Gives room for any passenger next to you. Pic of mine....


----------



## Kenner3491

Man, I gotta figure out how to make my darn pics right side up!!! Fishng definitely doesn't have an upside down console. Darn iPhone! Sorry.


----------



## sboudreaux

*Fixed it*



Kenner3491 said:


> Man, I gotta figure out how to make my darn pics right side up!!! Fishng definitely doesn't have an upside down console. Darn iPhone! Sorry.


Better?


----------



## Kenner3491

You sir are the man! Thank you.


----------



## cottonpicker

Very nice. You have a lot of switches.


----------



## finaddiction

Very nice Kenner! I like that layout and my console pictures will be very similar. Thanks once again fishng!


----------



## Kenner3491

Frank rigged lighting in all interior hatches and outside the boat. So three or four are light switches. I think there are three spares also. The rest are the usual switches. I want to try some night fishing when it's August.


----------



## finaddiction

Most recent picture as of today.


----------



## Number_Five

I have to add some new pics....my SVT has gone through a few additions since I posted up.

Added:

Burn Bar
Trolling motor
VHF + antenna

Five


----------



## finaddiction

Five, very nice additions. Good looking burn bar with a step. Who fabricated it for you? Did you get an I-pilot and did you go with a 24 or 36 volt? Your SVT is very nicely equipped and looks sharp!


----------



## Number_Five

finaddiction said:


> Five, very nice additions. Good looking burn bar with a step. Who fabricated it for you? Did you get an I-pilot and did you go with a 24 or 36 volt? Your SVT is very nicely equipped and looks sharp!


Hey Fin....thanks man!

Danny at coastal aluminum in Rockport did the bar and I'm really happy with it. I went with the 70lb 24V ipilot and so far so good.

The pics are not great...I need to get some in shallower water to get a better perspective.

Five


----------



## finaddiction

Hey the pics look pretty good to me. I want to add an I-pilot to my SVT. I'm going to go with the 36 volt.


----------



## zeke04

Just finished, going to get some giddy up on the back, pp, gps, and powder coating


----------



## F N G

Super Color Combo looks great, congrats


----------



## finaddiction

Looks nice. What motor are you going to hang on it?


----------



## zeke04

200 SHO
Been a loong wait. Feel like kid on christmas


----------



## Number_Five

Looks great zeke! You'll love it welcome to the club!

Five


----------



## BCA01

zeke04 said:


> Just finished, going to get some giddy up on the back, pp, gps, and powder coating


It does look great! What hull and interior color is that? It doesn't look like the normal bone, nor does it look like gray, but it may just be the picture. To me, it looks like a custom blend of those two, a taupe color. Am I right or no?


----------



## F N G

I thought the same doesn't look like STD grey. Hey Zeke if u don't go with T-top u should check out P shade I'll try to download pic when I get a chance. On top of console I mounted strips of teak something to think about. Contests again on fine looking rig


----------



## zeke04

Our color combo came from much thought, the wife and I were discussing over adult beverages (many) in the pool and our son walked up asking "when is the boat ready". His swim suit he was wearing at the time had all those colors. Decision made, we were unsure until we saw it, thought ol mister crown royal may have helped us make a bad decision. In person it is everything we could have wanted.

Will take first voyage out of cove harbor next weekend


----------



## JimD

*Post up the new BC's too.*

Hey bolt and 5 post them up. They are just like a little hybrid. 

Here is the first red and white one Donny made.


----------



## Produce357

I should be getting a call next week to pick up mine new 22svt. Yippee.


----------



## CJ46

*Another 240 SVT*

After what seemed like the longest three months of my life, my new 240 SVT was picked up last Monday. Donnie, Frank & TV have another happy customer. She came out better than I had envisioned. It runs shallow and fast. With a 24 foot boat and trim tabs chop is really not an issue. I took the SVT out to the Big Jetties and had no problem with the slow rollers going out, or coming in. The SVT went right over the waves, NO digging into the waves. When the boat is trimmed correctly the SVT will match RPM with MPH at most speeds. I need to get my prop tuned in better, probably with a lower pitch with additional cup. I can only turn 5100 RPM when trimmed up and hit 48 â€" 49 MPH. I think the boat will run low 50â€™s once propped correctly with the T-top. No problem getting up in a foot of water with the 250 SHO. You guys were right, the SHO is a Beast!! I am exploring parts of POC that were previously not an option for my fishing. Here are some pictures of my new ride.


----------



## g2outfitter

Very nice and fine job Tran

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## F N G

Congrats killer T top. Welcome to the Transport club. Go ahead n run past the jetties your boat will surprise you with what she can do


----------



## finaddiction

CJ, beautiful boat. I like your color combination. I especially like the way you brought the black down towards the back and the all black transom. I have the same color deck as you and I really like the color of your Brute boxes. That is a very close match. Tran did a great job for you. As F N G said, welcome to the family.


----------



## MapMaster

Why oh Why do I torture myself by looking at these sweet boats!?!?!?!


----------



## Produce357

I am just days away from taking delivery. (insert giddy school girl giggle)


----------



## txoutdrsman

Po Boy said:


> Yamaha F150, 8ft Power Pole, Garmin 541, Lenco Trim Tabs, and last but not least, K Top to keep me cooler on these hot days.


That is one sexy boat... What do they call that blue?


----------



## Produce357

Here is my new baby. Still about a week and a half before it is ready for delivery.


----------



## CJ46

*Not blue*



txoutdrsman said:


> That is one sexy boat... What do they call that blue?


TX,

Not blue it is black and tan.

CJ


----------



## D HOGG

*2014 svt 200*

Here is my new 2014 SVT 200 with a 200 E-Tec

Went out today with a really strong north wind, she's a champ. Haven't had her skinny yet, but looking forward to see if she can run as thin as my shallow sport ....


----------



## Run-N-Gun

Here are some pictures of our 24ft SVT that we had built about 18 months ago. It pretty much has everything you could want on a bay boat. 
-250 SHO
-Removable Ttop
-Raised deck
-75 gal fuel tank
-10ft powerpole blade
-2 livewells
-Flush mounted GPS
-Trim tabs
-Ladder
-7 6X9' wetsounds
-2 10' wetsounds by front cooler on console
-1 10' sub wetsound
-2 amps
-5 LED lights on the deck 
-LED lights in each livewell

I'm sure I'm forgetting a few things, but hopefully you'll be able to tell by the pictures.


----------



## angler_25

On the svts with the live well in front of the console where does the overflow drain to? Does it just flow out onto the deck of the boat?


----------



## Bcornett51

I know there's been some more builds since February, let's see some more! I'm waiting on my 24svt as we speak should be ready in march! How are the numbers with the 250 sho fourstroke?


----------



## jreynolds

*My 18*

My rig


----------



## Bcornett51

Man I like that white powder on the aluminum


----------



## daniel7930

jreynolds said:


> My rig


I like that color


----------



## ssloan

*Catz Meow*

240 SVT w/ Suzuki 250


----------



## black drom

2011 200, gets us there and back !


----------



## shoalcat23

2015 svt 22' cat 250 pro xs


----------



## Durtjunkee

shoalcat23 said:


> 2015 svt 22' cat 250 pro xs
> View attachment 1995401


Nice Rig! Post more pics and some performance numbers when you get the chance!

:brew2:


----------



## jreynolds

shoalcat23 said:


> 2015 svt 22' cat 250 pro xs
> View attachment 1995401


Sweet rig man. Did Donny hang that Merc on there or did you have it rigged somewhere else?


----------



## shoalcat23

*2015 svt 22' cat*

Thanks for the compliments guys.
Boat will run super shallow and has a good holeshot with a 19 pitch Rev 4 with some Jack Foreman cup. 53 mph with Rev 4 and 55 mph with Bravo 1. Still doing more testing on props to find the max at both ends of the scale.


----------



## shoalcat23

*More pics*

More pics


----------



## shoalcat23

*Last pic*


----------



## sags

Check with Josh over at full throttle about the OS-1 for that boat. We have one on our 24 w/ a 250 HO and have found it to be the best so far for us. Runs pretty close to the bravo but in smaller pitches if you need some more RPM's


----------



## shoalcat23

The boat was rigged by Port O'Connor Marine. Shelby and crew did an awesome job.


----------



## shoalcat23

Mercury has a new Bravo 1 XC that I'm excited about trying.


----------



## jreynolds

shoalcat23 said:


> The boat was rigged by Port O'Connor Marine. Shelby and crew did an awesome job.


They did a heck of job man. Boat looks awesome


----------



## Ryan

My new ride 2015 with raised console, blue LEDs on the inside and back, led light bar for driving at night, ladder and power pole. Donny built it for the boat show but wife looked at and loved it so we bought it before it could make there.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jreynolds

Good looking boat and nice color combo.


----------



## ssloan

ssloan said:


> 240 SVT w/ Suzuki 250


I tried to keep this one as simple as possible. Hoping to eliminate some future maintenance. Less things wired in= less corroded wires to fix.


----------



## F N G

Welcome Shoalcat n Ryan to the Tran Clan. Fantastic rigs going on my 3rd year and still can't wait to run mine. I am sure both of you will feel the same. Congrats!


----------



## AtchisonFive

I just got a quote for a 200 SVT w/ 175 Suzuki. I'm fine with the boat/trailer quote, but the outboard price seems to be DOUBLE of all pricing I'm seeing online! Has anyone run across this? I'm not happy with this quote.


----------



## jreynolds

Price probably includes rigging and controls.


----------



## Ryan

Call Donny and talk to him about it. He's been honest and straight forward with me so far it seems.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CSN

Ok, it's not an SVT, but it is a Tran Cat...will be picking up this week. Glad I could revive this post...keep posting.


----------



## El gato 24

*2016 240 svt*

Boat was actually finished in June, but I just found this thread . 250ss Zuke, 8ft Power Pole blade, matte black powder coat, 2 live wells blue LED deck lighting, Green LED's on the transom, 4 fusion 7" coax speakers, 1 Wetsounds 10" sub, 2 amps and blue tooth doggle . 20" LED flood light on burn bar . K-top is removable,


----------



## JimD

It is a good looking boat. 

I wonder how many Tran boats have their picture with that mixing plant in the pxs?  

I know that it is in my old 08 BC px.


----------



## El gato 24

Lol, that's my fault . I could've pulled it out front .


----------



## kcliff

I will never own a boat without bucket seats again. Those are sharp boats. Really like Tran and their devotion to customers and craftsmanship.


----------



## Trouthunter

My son put in an order for a new 24' Tran Cat SVT last Monday. The waiting game begins and he's already added more things lol. 

Similar to the Nauti Cat above but without the top and with bucket seats and a different color scheme. 250 SS Suzuki.

Pictures when I can take some 

TH


----------



## finaddiction

Trouthunter,
Your son is going to have a great time dealing with Donny and Frank. They have the best customer service before, during and after the sale. They built a 24' SVT for me in 2013 and it was the best experience. I requested quite a few modifications and Donny had an open mind and was eager to produce.


----------



## saltwaterflyfisher

*Tran Cat 240 SVT - A Fishing Machine*

IMG_0345.jpg


----------



## El gato 24

Good lookin sled !


----------



## sags

Mine is a lot like FIN's there without the bucket seats wished sometimes we went with them. But all in all great boat with a RUDE 250 HO on the back


----------



## Trouthunter

> Your son is going to have a great time dealing with Donny and Frank. They have the best customer service before, during and after the sale. They built a 24' SVT for me in 2013 and it was the best experience. I requested quite a few modifications and Donny had an open mind and was eager to produce.


Yes I know them very well and this boat is going to be a humdinger lol.

Nice looking rigs you guys.

TH


----------



## Trouthunter

Getting closer 

TH


----------



## saltwaterflyfisher

*You'll love it*

I remember those days. It's hard to be patient waiting on something like that. Congrats...gonna be a good looking rig. Won't be long now. You'll love it.


----------

